# Suche Fahrradanhänger



## Kristine (30. Juni 2022)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Fahrradanhänger, in dem ein 2 Jahre altes Kind mitfahren kann. Bisher habe ich mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt und hoffe deshalb etwas auf Eure Hilfe. Auf https://www.n-tv.de/vergleich/fahrradanhaenger-test/ habend ie Anhänger von Thule und Querino gut abgeschnitten. Kennt jemand von Euch diese Anhänger und nutzt diese eventuell sogar? Welche Marke/Anhänger sind denn eher zu emfpehlen, oder die bessere Wahl?

LG


----------



## smb96 (1. Juli 2022)

Schau doch mal den den mega Hängerteat hier auf mtb News an.
Fürs Fahren an sich geht wohl kaum was über den Singletrailer, für den Alltag haben wir noch einen kidgoo2, der ist schön groß und schluckt alles was man so mitnehmen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (17. Juli 2022)

Im Wald geht wohl nix über den Singletrailer. Den hatten wir bei beiden Kindern und macht einfach nur richtig viel Spaß. In der Stadt hatte ich den ehemals Chariot jetzt Thule Cheetah oder Cougar ( weiss ich nicht mehr genau). Der war schön leicht, hatte allerdings kaum Stauraum für Einkäufe.


----------

